
How many ways can you tile a chessboard with dominoes? - bootload
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2016/08/19/how-many-ways-can-you-tile-a-chessboard-with-dominoes/
======
bootload
source @ColinWright via
[https://twitter.com/MrHonner/status/766780135336927232](https://twitter.com/MrHonner/status/766780135336927232)

